
American deaths in terrorism vs. gun violence in one graph - tuyguntn
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/10/02/us/oregon-shooting-terrorism-gun-violence/index.html
======
tomohawk
From several sources, alcohol is involved in anywhere from 75000 to 88000
deaths in the US each year. How do that relate to this graph? According to:
[http://www.alcoholismdrugabuseweekly.com/article-
detail/drin...](http://www.alcoholismdrugabuseweekly.com/article-
detail/drinking-and-guns-a-bad-combination.aspx)

There are about 30,000 gun deaths every year in the United States, and two-
thirds are suicides, said Kaplan. His research analyzing the NVDRS has found
that about 24 percent of the men and 17 percent of the women who died were
intoxicated at the time of their deaths.

“There’s a strong relationship between alcohol use and the choice of method,”
Kaplan told ADAW. Men who used firearms were 76 percent more likely, and women
were 68 percent more likely, to be intoxicated than men and women who used
other methods to commit suicide.

------
tuyguntn
I hope no down votes, but in Middle East this stats will cause:

 _Why America doesn 't start yet another 1500 wars towards gun violence if
ratio between gun violence/terrorism is 1500 and they start war in lots of
places_

